# What's the smallest phone out of this lot?



## DrRingDing (Jan 15, 2016)

Halp!


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 15, 2016)

Bump

I need the smallest smartphone I can run cyanogenmod on.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 15, 2016)

You could've looked at all the specs in the time it's taken no one to answer.


----------



## salem (Jan 16, 2016)

You'd need someone seriously nerdy to know off the top of the head.

As that person seems to be busy right now give gsmarena.com a go. It has detailed specs on most phones.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 16, 2016)

You seem to have mistaken Urban for Carphonewarehouse.

Do you go there to ask them about political protest?


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 16, 2016)

Gromit said:


> You seem to have mistaken Urban for Carphonewarehouse.
> 
> Do you go there to ask them about political protest?



Nah, they're a bunch of trots innit.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 16, 2016)

Motorola e or the Samsung 4 mini

both have 4 1/2 inch screens


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 16, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Halp!


Knock yourself out:

Visual Phone Size Comparison


----------



## LeslieB (Jan 16, 2016)

Ax^ said:


> Motorola e or the Samsung 4 mini
> 
> both have 4 1/2 inch screens



I think the S4 mini has a 4.3 inch screen, so that would be my hunch. This link suggests the s4 mini is the winner.
Motorola Moto E (2015) vs Samsung Galaxy S4 mini - Phone specs comparison

OP what is this for, and why is size key?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 16, 2016)

Little pockets innit


----------



## LeslieB (Jan 16, 2016)

More to the point, why has no-one released a version of Top Trumps for smartphones. They'd clean up!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 16, 2016)

The LG G3 has a 5.5 inch screen, but it uses advanced hyper-dimensional physics* to make it seem far smaller than it is. It's also a great phone and should be fairly cheap these days.

*very thin bezels


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2016)

Sony z3 Compact is - as its name suggests - rather bijou. Great phone too.


----------



## LeslieB (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes but it's not on the list. Can it run this cyanmod thing or whatever it is?


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> Yes but it's not on the list. Can it run this cyanmod thing or whatever it is?


Of course:
How to Install CyanogenMod on the Sony Xperia Z3 Compact ("z3c") - CyanogenMod
Sony Xperia Z3 Compact - z3c


----------

